# Amrit Wela



## tejinder_singh (Apr 8, 2005)

I have another query. I would like to ask that at what time i am suppose to wake up in the morning according to Guru Granth Sahib? It is clearly specified in the Japji Sahib that we should get up early in the morning (Amrit wela) . But our Guru Granth Sahib also emphasize on living freely, not hurting your physical health in any regards. But getting up early morning after a hectic day would not be an easy task and we can significantly loose our heath in that way. is amrit wela interpreted in another sense?  what are your opinions?


----------



## vijaydeep Singh (Apr 8, 2005)

Gurfateh



There is no special day or time to rember Akal as we are made to  rember God with each bite and each breath for which we are made.



Yes Hindu Brhaims have such idealogy to what we say thier morning or dusk or dawn gods.



As far  as we are concern whenever get the time we rember Akal.



Yes in early morning often we have less distubances so less destraction from concentration in the name of Akal.


----------



## UnstoppableSingh (Apr 8, 2005)

In Gurbani Amrit Vela is described at the second "phaar" of the day, there are 8 phaars (divisions) of the day. 

1st Phaar is 12 am to 3am
2nd Phaar is 3 am to 6 am and so on. 

Reasoning behind this as described by Bhai Vir Singh Ji in his book called Jap Ji Sahib, is that at this time Maya has put her full intoxication into affect and that most people are deep in slumber due to her intoxication. Those awake at this time who have fought the first battle of the day and woke up are those that try to progress in this cycle of life and death. And those that have merged back into Waheguru are awake at this time as well (mentally) and there Vichars (thoughts) help those on the path. 

Now i've stated that but you gotta remember this is on a spiritual level. There are those people that work at this time and some that are travelling on planes and stuff. So the situation is different for them. Take me for example i used to from 3 am to 11 am at UPS. I would be up at 2 am get ready and go to work and i would to my nitnem while i was at work. The greatest thing about Sikhism is that for each situation it is has different answer. FLEXABILITY! No other religion has this. Most are hardcore rules and regulations ie time to eat, pray, sleep, clothing, 

But in the end. If you can't wake up its not like its a totally bad thing. But we must put the effort in. Saying that it will effect your body is only an excuse a person uses so he doesn't even start the battle. 

Start the battle almost 90% of the time you'll lose but one day when Kirpa happen you'll see the Anand of Amrit Vela.


----------



## Amerikaur (Apr 24, 2005)

Veer UnstoppableSingh ji,

May I ask a huge favor?  If you know where Gurbani says that Amritvela is 2nd Phaar, could you please post the reference?  If you don't have the exact reference - no worries.  I'm just curious because I have wondered how guruji described it.


----------



## truthseeker (Apr 24, 2005)

Waheguru ji ka khalsa waheguru ji ki fateh!

Dear Amerikaur bhenji,

i found a few references from Shri Guru Granth Sahib Ji in a book that i have at home they are as follows;

"amrit vaylaa sach naa-o vadi-aa-ee veechaar"
"one must utter the True NAME in the early ambrosial morning and must ponder over His Greatness" ( p.2)

"In the early morning , the conscious mind swells up with joy." (p.146)

"gur satgur kaa jo sikh akhaa-ay so bhalkay uth har naam Dhi-aavai"
"the True Guru's Sikh must meditate on the Lord's name when he gets up at dawn. (p.305)

" utter the Lord's Name in the early morning and attian refuge both here and hereafter" ( p.743)
_________________________________________________________________

From what i have learnt amrit vela is the second pahara which is before the sun rises in the morning, so that could be anytime between like midnight and about 7 am i guess...im not to sure but i will definalty do more research on this i too have this same question.

Waheguru ji ka khalsa Waheguru ji ki fateh!!


----------



## UnstoppableSingh (Apr 24, 2005)

i will work on the exact quotes as soon as possible..... (work has been on overload so my time to research things has been limited.)

But my best advice right now is if available to you get some of Bhai Vir Singh Jis works. Get his steek on Jap Ji Sahib its roughly 150-200 pages but its very very detailed.


----------

